# Will Grand theft auto IV be out on PC?



## WSwill (Apr 30, 2007)

Hi does anybody know if GTA IV will come to PC cos all i've found whilst briefly looking is about PS3 and xbox 360?


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

Should be.. They haven't missed a PC launch yet.
Most likely a year after the PS3 and X-Box release.


----------



## seankemp (Jun 20, 2008)

They have missed 2 gta games on pc. liberty city stories, and vice city stories. it would be real nice if they put those and gta 4 on pc.


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

I think they said that they would not be releasing GTA4 on PC a while ago.

However, they also said that about GTA3: San Andreas, and possibly about Vice City as well. So, there is some hope that they will release it on PC.

I think they say they don't release it to get more sales at first, because a lot of people will not buy it for a console if they know it's coming out on PC.


----------



## kyle.levell (Jun 20, 2008)

Before the game got released onto xbox 360 and playstation 3 they did say that it was not going to be released onto PC but as McTimson said they also said this with Vice City and San Andreas, so it will probably be released onto PC but not to soon.


----------



## sup2a (Oct 9, 2007)

good luck getting a computer able to play it well... its going to be big if it is released
(farout! look how many views this thread has gotten!)


----------



## Dash-X (Jul 1, 2008)

I have heard that GTA IV will come for PC sometimes in autumn.


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

seankemp said:


> They have missed 2 gta games on pc. liberty city stories, and vice city stories. it would be real nice if they put those and gta 4 on pc.


LOL, thank you for your first post to tell me I was wrong. 

However, I can see why those weren't released for PC. They were PSP games that were then ported to the PS2. Kinda just "fill in" games while we wait for GTA 4. 
Graphics are sub par if you look at GTA SA for PC. 
While die hard GTA fans would buy the 2 stories for PC. The games alone, may not sell well enough to justify the conversion.

My thoughts on it anyway.


----------



## sup2a (Oct 9, 2007)

Yea, the only reason i bought them is so i can say i have the whole GTA series, and besides any GTA story line is enough to keep me entertained for a while, they had terrible graphics and they had different, simpler controls which made you loose control of some important functions, the game play was short, and terrible at some times, but enough filler to make GTA fans like myself wait the arrival of the big one... which i still cant afford... ANYWAY back onto topic, i wonder what the minimum specs would be... i mean, it big, fast, high graphic demand....


----------



## flyworld3 (Feb 17, 2008)

Who cares about PC, what about PSP?


----------



## Steusi (Jul 4, 2008)

I have read that GTA 4 release in october 2008, we know that the computer version is difficult to code. 
And for PC is easy to crack, for PS3 too, but the mod-chip (you can play 'Backups') for PS3 isn't mature.


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

Super-D-38 said:


> LOL, thank you for your first post to tell me I was wrong.
> 
> However, I can see why those weren't released for PC. They were PSP games that were then ported to the PS2. Kinda just "fill in" games while we wait for GTA 4.
> Graphics are sub par if you look at GTA SA for PC.
> ...


yeh super d isnt wrong..the other GTA titles mentioned ther are created specially for the psp and ARE ports....GTA has neva been missed off PC...and im VERY sure itl be out in Q2 next year..as its not appearing in E3 this year..so...looking at a next year release


----------



## sup2a (Oct 9, 2007)

flyworld3 said:


> Who cares about PC, what about PSP?


it wont be out on PSP, i can tell you that, and if it is it will be absolute junk, the PSP or any portable device would have nowhere near enough power to run something like that, they had to make GTA FOR portables, and as said above its pretty rubbishy compared to the other titles.


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

sup2a said:


> it wont be out on PSP, i can tell you that, and if it is it will be absolute junk, the PSP or any portable device would have nowhere near enough power to run something like that, they had to make GTA FOR portables, and as said above its pretty rubbishy compared to the other titles.


haha

absolutly well sed!!!!!!


----------



## flyworld3 (Feb 17, 2008)

No, like a Stories version. A washed down version will be OK for me.


----------



## seankemp (Jun 20, 2008)

One thing i wish they would do is not only put liberty city stories and vice city stories on pc, but redoo all over the gta games to have the same abiliteis as san andreas and 4. i would love to be able to swim in the oceans of vice city, dive under water and check out that old sunken ship. also get a motercycle in the origional liberty city and make some wicked jumps.


----------



## seankemp (Jun 20, 2008)

One thing i wish they would do is not only put liberty city stories and vice city stories on pc, but redoo all over the gta games to have the same abiliteis as san andreas and 4. i would love to be able to swim in the oceans of vice city, dive under water and check out that old sunken ship. also get a motercycle in the origional liberty city and make some wicked jumps.


----------



## yomanyo (Jul 23, 2008)

Gta iv pc come to europe in 30 november


----------



## sup2a (Oct 9, 2007)

seankemp said:


> One thing i wish they would do is not only put liberty city stories and vice city stories on pc, but redoo all over the gta games to have the same abiliteis as san andreas and 4. i would love to be able to swim in the oceans of vice city, dive under water and check out that old sunken ship. also get a motercycle in the origional liberty city and make some wicked jumps.


That would be a BIG waste of their money... not too many people would buy that compared a brand new GTA besides, small features like that would cost WAY more than their worth


----------



## seankemp (Jun 20, 2008)

i mean kinda like when they did a gta 3 vice city and san andreas all in one. add 4. then make it so 3 vice city and san andreas did the same stuff as 4. that i would deffinetly buy. as i remember the gta tripple pack sold alot.


----------



## Robber_Baron23 (Aug 13, 2008)

I heard i don't now where but that gta iv will come out in like november of 2008


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

Amazon has;


> Available for Pre-order. This item will be released on Nov 21, 2008


http://www.amazon.com/Grand-Theft-A..._2?ie=UTF8&s=videogames&qid=1218650249&sr=8-2
Win XP/Vista. 
$49.99

No system requirements of course. 
Though, Rock* can delay if they want to. That's probably just a "guess" time frame they were given.


----------



## sup2a (Oct 9, 2007)

> News - Grand Theft Auto IV
> Rockstar North's crime epic coming to Windows machines on Nov. 18 in US, Nov. 21 in UK; conversion will feature "expanded" multiplayer modes.


 from gamespot newsletter


----------

